# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  مقارنة بين اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة و اندرويد 4.4 كيت كات على Galaxy S4

## mohamed73

*مقارنة بين اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة و اندرويد 4.4 كيت كات على Galaxy S4* 
 تحديث اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة يصل Samsung Galaxy S4 رسميًا، بعد أيام  قليلة من إرسالها تحديث Galaxy Note 3، بدأت شركة سامسونج بتحديث  هواتف Samsung Galaxy S4 الطراز العالمي GT-9500 إلى إصدار اندرويد 5.0  المصاصة (لولي بوب) إبتداءً من روسيا بشكلٍ رسمي.
 تحديث اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة يصل Samsung Galaxy S4 رسميًا، وتُعتبر نكهة  المصاصة من أهم وأضخم التحديثات في مسيرة تطوّير اندرويد منذ نكهة ايس كريم  ساندويتش بعد إضافة الكثير من الميزات المهمة والتحسينات الكبيرة على أداء  واستقرار النظام بالإضافة الى المفهوم البصري الجديد للتصميم “ماتيريال  ديزاين”. *أهم ميزات اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة :* *“من أهم ميزات اندرويد 5.0  المصاصة، التغيرات البصرية الكبيرة بفضل لغة التصميم الجديدة “ماتيريال  ديزاين” التي تقدم مفهوم الطبقات والعمق مع الظلال والحركات ضمن التطبيقات  والنظام، هذا بالإضافة الى تحسين منطقة الإشعارات مع الإعدادات السريعة  وشاشة القفل، وزيادة السرعة في فتح التطبيقات بفضل المُشغل ART مع الأداء  العالي بشكلٍ عام. كما تم إضافة العديد من الميزات الأمنية وتحسينها لحماية  بيانات المستخدمين مثل التشفير وإمكانية إضافة أماكن وأجهزة موثوقة  مُقترنة بواسطة تقنية البلوتوث لفتح شاشة القفل، ويحتوي هذا الإصدار  الجديد على إمكانيات توفير أفضل في استهلاك الطاقة تعتمد على مشروع “فولتا”  الذي قدمته شركة جوجل في هذا الإصدار الجديد كُليًا.“* *مقارنة بين اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة و اندرويد 4.4 كيت كات على Galaxy S4 :*
 من المفترض ان يصل تحديث اندرويد 5.0.1 المصاصة لكافة أصحاب الهاتف  سامسونج جالكسي إس 4 بشكل تدريجي عبر الهواء OTA بحجم 1049.13 ميغابايت ولن  يقوم بحذف اي ملفات او بيانات من الجهاز لكن من الأفضل أخذ نسخة احتياطية  من الأمور الهامة عبر برنامج سامسونج كيز قبل البدء بالتحديث، حيث يمكن  التأكد من وصوله عبر التوجه الى الإعدادات ثم معلومات الهاتف ومن ثم  التحديثات، كما يمكن للمستخدمين ايضًا التحديث بواسطة برنامج سامسونج كيز  عبر أجهزة الكمبيوتر. فيما يلي فيديو استعراض إصدار اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة  على Samsung Galaxy S4 ومقارنة مع الإصدار السابق اندرويد 4.4 كيت كات:

----------


## kojyy

مشكور بوعلى على الاخبار الجديدة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلـــــم يابوب

----------

